# Rihanna's hair in S.O.S.



## Sirithlonn (Jul 12, 2006)

Question, I really like her hair in that video, but I'm kind of confused.

When shes wearing that green dress thing and shes all sparkly, her bangs are kind of longer and off to the side right? (as well as when she has her hair in a pony tail) part

Then in another part, like when shes wearing the white tank and sparkly skirt, its more of blunt bangs.

So, I was wondering if she just flips the bangs to the side for different parts of the video?

Because I'd like to get blunt bangs like that but if I didn't like them, could I be able to flip them to the side so they are kind of like side swept bangs like she has in that green dress?


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 12, 2006)

it might be a wig


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 12, 2006)

Might be... it's hard to tell. They seem to be a little bit longer as 'side bangs' ... than they are when they're blunt. Especially on the sides. Not really sure... but I'll check and see if there's any info on it.


----------



## Sirithlonn (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

